# R n D Paying Off



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

How A Simple New Invention Seals A Gunshot Wound In 15 Seconds | Popular Science

15 second solution to sealing a gun shot wound will be a must have for the first aid pack! $100 each but after the military buys a fee million they'll get the cost down.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It's sad to say, but most of mankinds greatest inventions were devised with the intent of killing our enemies or saving our own wounded.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

this version doesn't excite me as a prepper (but is very good for all medic agencies and even hospitals, it will reduce casualty bleed outs)

the 2.0 version (the leave in one they are trying to develop) OMG shut up and take my money!! that's bloody awesome, get a major bleed, apply the dressing, cover the wound (talking shtf prepper stuff) you increase the chance of recovery.. and don't need to remove the plug... that's bloody COOL


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like a product that has lots of potential. The civilian market would be just a big as the military once it is better developed. This would be a great tool to have in the first aid kit for a prepper.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

As soon as available, these will be in all of my personal medkits.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

To steal a line from the anti's if it saves just one life.... A lot more applicable in this case.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks pretty interesting. I might have to grab one of these to keep in my med bag. I already keep tampons in every medical bag we have. Which is one in every vehicle and home and I also carry one with quite a few important things with me wherever I go, If I am in a tractor,semi,4 wheeler or whatever, that bag is with me! Something to think about, all of the neatest and best gear you can buy is absolutely worthless if you don't know how to you it. Make sure you learn how to use EVERYTHING in your bag BEFORE shit happens..


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Tampons, for when that bullet hole is being a bitch..

_Sorry: word usage_


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Silverback said:


> Tampons, for when that bullet hole is being a bitch..
> 
> _Sorry: word usage_


Yup! I keep some in every bag I have..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Tampons and sanitary napkins along with triangular or elastic bandages to hold them in place.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been following this product in a medical journal to which I subscribe for several months. We could use more in innovations like this. Oh where, oh where was this stuff when I worked in the triage tent in DaNang in 1968. Having the tiny sponges coated with chitosan is a big plus as well.

Something we must remember . . . follow-up is essential to any serious injury that would require this type of approach. If hospitals are not available or maybe even closed, if adequate medical equipment is not available, and/or if trained medical expertise is not available . . .

hold on now . . .

it may be better to allow the patient to die. In a major SHTF situation (life or death long term type SHTF) a seriously wounded person can drag the entire group down to a point of non-survival for all. The spread of disease is another concern with a gravely wounded victim. Life ain't easy in these situations.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just learned of another one - I dont' have a link but they are talking about a "pill" you can swallow that will go through your system and allow the drs to video tape it all and do a colonoscopy without that pain in the ass.....this is why I like for profit medicine - they know WTF we want.


----------

